# soft brake issue



## TMWTMP100 (Jan 5, 2004)

Yeah so on my car, the brakes are very soft, almost hitting the floor when im driving. But when the car is off, I can pump the brakes and the pedal will be very hard like it was new (the pads on it are.) When I look at the brake fluid, its at the max line when the pedal is hard and the min line when it is soft. What could this be?


----------



## yangs13 (Oct 15, 2005)

have u bled ur lines ?


----------



## TMWTMP100 (Jan 5, 2004)

no not yet. The nuts on my wheels were tightened with an air wrench and I dont have one and I cant get the wheel off. So I was trying to see if there was anything else i could do besides that first before I get someone to help and have to pay money.


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

TMWTMP100 said:


> no not yet. The nuts on my wheels were tightened with an air wrench and I dont have one and I cant get the wheel off. So I was trying to see if there was anything else i could do besides that first before I get someone to help and have to pay money.


That sounds like air in your lines. Bleeding the brakes is all you can do.

You can get a breaker bar and a socket that will fit your lug nuts to get your wheels off. Shouldn't cost you more than $30 total, even if you go to sears and get craftsman stuff.


----------

